# Painful dark bump on c-section scar



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not sure where to post this. Does anyone have an idea of what could be going on? I am 9 months PP... had a c-section and a complicated pregnancy and delivery (pre-e, HELLP, and severe hemorrhaging)

I've been having sharp pains on my incision line. Looked today and saw a dark bump along the incision that is tender to the touch. Is this just a normal part of healing from surgery, or something to be concerned about?

Thanks for any insights...


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't say without actually seeing it, but I've had some really bad problems with ingrown hairs along my scar line a few times. I know that sounds...trivial, but is it possible? Twice, they've been really painful by the time I noticed them. (Any skin issues on or near my scar tend to get quite bad, because I can't see them due to the overhang of fat/skin, and can't usually feel them at first, because of the extensive numbness in the area.)


----------



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

I've never had an ingrown hair, so I suppose it is possible. I do have a lot of numbness down there, so I don't know how long this has been festering...

ETA: Sorry I had to cut that short... mommy duties called.







If it is an ingrown hair, do I need to do anything to it? I'd really prefer to not take a trip to the doctor, if you know what i mean...

Thanks!!


----------



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

it sounds like an ingrown hair to me. I had numerous ones the first year after my son was born. ouch. I never went to have it checked it, it just went away on it's own after a few days. I'd say if it doesn't start to go away or get better within a week or so, i'd have it looked at.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

If it's an ingrown hair, it may go away on its own (the hair manages to escape, and then all the festering goes away). If it doesn't, they _can_ be popped, but that's not very pleasant. If you go see a doctor, I'm not sure what he/she would tell you, or whether they'd pop it for you, or what.

It's probably worth getting it checked out if you're not sure. At least that way, if it is an ingrown hair, you'll be able to identify it if it happens again. (IME, they do tend to happen it the scar line - not constantly, but far from never. I'm not sure what causes it.)


----------



## MyZymurgy (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for your responses. I'm relieved to think it is something as simple as an ingrown hair. Whew! I'll just wait and see if it heals itself.

I guess I can see why it would happen... the skin around the scar is all jacked up, so a hair trying to sprout through would have a rough road for sure.

I feel reassured... thanks again!


----------

